# Linux auf SD



## Invidia (3. Dezember 2009)

*Linux auf SD*

 			 			 			 		 		 		 				 		 		  		Hallo besteht die möglichkeit ein Linux zu betrieben das von einer 1GB SD-Karte betrieben werden kann?

Ich hab was von Siltaz gehört aber da bringt er mir beim Booten folgendes:


```
Medienfehler
Neustart: Taste drücken
```


----------



## Bauer87 (3. Dezember 2009)

Da SD-Karten von Linux wie Festplatten behandelt werden können, gibt es da keine Einschränkungen. Du wirst allerdings auch Bootloader, etc. installieren müssen. Außerdem muss dein Board das Booten von SD-Karten erlauben und die Karte darf natürlich keine Fehler haben.


----------



## Invidia (3. Dezember 2009)

Also die Karte hat keinen Fehler. Im BIOS kann ich einstellen das von der Karte gebootet wird. Ich hab grad was unter www.pendrivelinuxe.com gefunden. Ich probier das mal aus. Evtl. klappt es mal endlich.


----------



## Bauer87 (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab lange Zeit Ubuntu auf ner SD gehabt, um keine Festplatte zu brauchen… (Irgendwann hatte ich dann aber zu viele Daten und ich habs mir auf ne HDD kopieren müssen.) Spezielle Distributionen braucht es da eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Invidia (3. Dezember 2009)

Also ich hab ne 1GB SD Karte und hab mir jetzt diese Siltaz darauf gemacht. Es klappt ^^ und ist dabei gerade mal 30mb groß (hat sogar ne grafische Oberfläche!)

Ich muss nur noch herausfinden wie ich meine EEEPC 1000H runtertakten kann. Denn so ist das Netbook alle mal schneller und hält länger ^^


----------



## cookiebrandt (3. Dezember 2009)

Wieso ist er schneller wenn du runtertaktest? o0


----------



## midnight (3. Dezember 2009)

Das hast du glaub ich falsch verstanden. Ich denke er meint, dass sein OS so wenig Ressourcen verbraucht, dass er sein System sogar runtertakten kann und immer noch genug Leistung hat.

so far


----------



## Invidia (3. Dezember 2009)

Ja ich meinte damit das der Akku länger hält. Ich hab jetzt dieses Siltaz zum laufen gebracht, jedoch greift er auf die Festplatte auch noch zu.  Ich will das er garkeinen Zugriff da hat.

Irgendwie ist mein Homeverzeichnis auf der Festplatte, obwohl das Linux sich auf der SD Karte sitzt.


Hat da jemand Rat?


----------



## Bauer87 (3. Dezember 2009)

Wenn die Festplatte nicht anlaufen soll, muss sie vom Strom getrennt werden. Sonst läuft sie beim Booten automatisch an.


----------



## Invidia (3. Dezember 2009)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Wenn die Festplatte nicht anlaufen soll, muss sie vom Strom getrennt werden. Sonst läuft sie beim Booten automatisch an.




Ach echt? Hätt ich nicht gedacht 

Jetzt mal im Ernst. Wie soll ich das denn realisieren bei einem Netbook?


----------



## midnight (3. Dezember 2009)

Naja die einzige Möglichkeit ist die Abschaltung der Platte nach einer gewissen Zeit, musst du gucken, wie man das deinem Linux da am einfachsten verklickert.

so far


----------



## Bauer87 (3. Dezember 2009)

Invidia schrieb:


> Jetzt mal im Ernst. Wie soll ich das denn realisieren bei einem Netbook?


Aufschrauben, Platte raus nehmen, fertig. Mein eeePC (1000H) hat ganz normale Kreuzschrauben.


----------



## Invidia (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich will aber noch nebenbei die Festplatte unter Windows benutzen. Ich brauch das Linux nicht so oft. Ich will es nur für die Schule benutzen denn dann hält der Akku länger. Muss das lösen und wie ich den e³ runtergetaktet bekomme...


----------



## cookiebrandt (4. Dezember 2009)

Ok, hab's falsch verstanden 
Ich glaube das geht auch bei'm eee mit cpufreq Link.

MfG


----------



## Invidia (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab jetzt Easy Peasy als Linux am laufen. Ist recht gut.

Damit hat sich auch mein Problem gelöst


----------

